
Community Structure in Multi-Scale Transportation Networks - revorad
http://rocs.northwestern.edu/projects/community_structure.html
======
revorad
Click on the "Follow the Money" link at the end of the first paragraph for a
fascinating video.

Also check out <http://www.wheresgeorge.com>.

There's more info on the group's homepage, especially The Origin of
Wheresgeorge Research - <http://rocs.northwestern.edu/research/wgstory.html>.

